# Protecting the gears of the rotating welding positioner



## Norppu (Jun 5, 2021)

If the gears are left without protection they will cumulate grinding dust and other debris from the workshop.
A good protection of the gears is a must.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 5, 2021)

Welding slag is terribly abrasive, gears don't like it at all. It isn't great for bearings either!
-Mark


----------

